

Future: could we use 3D printing to tinker our computer, phone? (video) - sleepingbot
http://faircompanies.com/videos/view/makerbot-open-source-self-replicating-stuff-making-robot/

======
nickpinkston
I'd say personal 3D fabrication will probably be at least as proliferated
(probably more so) than woodshops are today. There are certainly pretty big
barriers to padding electronics in the home. Case mods, etc. - it's already
here.

Silicon lithography is probably not going to be in home within 20 years - but
perhaps modular open source electronics like the Arduino will be so ubiquitous
that hacking electronics is far less fab and more plug-and-play.

